# The best/cheapest seedbank



## banshee8585 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, I know this has been talked about alot and I checked the seed bank list but... what is the best/cheapest place to get seeds right now. I dont want to spend more than $25 US for a pack of seeds. I use to use seedsdirect.to but I think they are down. I wanted to order from Gypsy Nirvana but they dont carry WW or WR from Nirvana. Anyone know any secret or new seed banks that aren't outrageously priced? Any comments would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2007)

Why not just buy your WW or WR from Nirvana itself?


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 19, 2007)

Its like $37 and I am a cheap since I have little $$, love their seeds tho 

(Edit by Stoney. If you haven't read the site rules yet, please do so. We allow no cussing or using *** instead of letters so that you can cuss. Please read the site rules now.)


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 19, 2007)

I think nirvana is about as cheap as it gets.  Thats where i order from.  Do you seriously expect to find white widow seeds for 25 bucks?


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 19, 2007)

All nirvanas seeds on seedboutique are the same price but they don't offer WW or WR. All the others are $15 US. Yea, I was hoping they had them for $15. Anyone try KC brains?I looked for info but didn't find much.


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think I am going to go with KC Brains Leda Uno and Nirvana's White widow or rhino from drchronic, Sound good?


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 20, 2007)

Nirvanas seeds are not 15 dollars.  I made the same mistake as you when I first ordered my seeds.  They are 15 in british pounds.  You need to change the curency thing to us dollars and they come out to like $38 dollars i think, i dont remember.


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nirvana seeds are 15 in US dollars at seedboutique.They also added WW and WR today or yesterday. Sweet , so the answer is seedboutique too bad they only take MO though.


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone ever try Leda Uno. It got second in some cup.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 21, 2007)

I checked seedboutique out and they do have White Widow:
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/shopping_cart.php?currency=USD&manufacturers_id=15&sort=4a&page=6  and that for 15 dolares, not bad


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2007)

I used seedboutique and had no problems at all.  I even sent cash.  Very pleased with my purchase, I even have a 100% germ rate thus far too.


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 21, 2007)

About two days ago they didn't have WW on seedboutique. I asked why and then the next day it was there


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 21, 2007)

15 bux acctually


----------



## banshee8585 (Jun 21, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I think nirvana is about as cheap as it gets.  Thats where i order from.  Do you seriously expect to find white widow seeds for 25 bucks?



15 acctually, and now I can


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW.  15 bucks is cheap.  I guess i know where im getting my seeds next time.


----------

